
Stripe Issuing – An API for creating physical and virtual cards - zuck9
https://stripe.com/issuing
======
TheTaytay
This is really impressive, like the rest of the Stripe API! Although many
people here are asking about creating virtual banks and issuing cards to
customers, it appears that the intended audience of this API is a business
that has a Stripe account, that wants to be able to issue cards to
employees/trusted officials that charge against that single Stripe account.
There is no mention of issuing cards to external customers that link against
their own, external accounts, right?

I ask because the webhook that Stripe fires at purchase time is fantastic, and
you could build some great things if their API gave you access to authorized
real-time purchase data for customers. This doesn't appear to facilitate that
though.

Does anyone know of an API that would allow a Credit Card user the ability to
grant real-time webhooks to a 3rd party as they swipe their card? The closest
I've ever found would be setting up spending email spending alerts (that
certain banks allow), and then forwarding the emails to said 3rd party. It's
clunky, and would only work with a few banks. Something like this issuing API
would work if Stripe allowed you to issue a card that was linked to a
customer's existing card/account. They'd basically be saying, "If I swipe
_this_ card that you sent me, I'm agreeing to let you get notified." The other
way I've considered would involve creating your own bank and issuing your own
cards, but that's real work on both the developer and the customer's part :)

~~~
lachyg
(I work on Stripe Issuing.)

We've been primarily focused to date on companies where issuing cards is core
to providing their business to customers, for example a startup that provides
expensing customers, or a platform that needs to purchase goods in the real
world. We're less focused on a business just using it for their own expensing
(as we don't have receipt upload functionality, etc).

To your two other questions though:

(1) Could users approve things in real time? Sort of. We provide the ability
(as you noticed) through API, but it needs to be responded to in < 2s, which
means it's not possible for a human to be in the flow.

(2) Could this be linked to an external bank account? Again, sort of. To get
in the weeds: as soon as we approve an authorization, we're on the hook for
those funds. A debit to an external balance (or bank account) may fail and
Stripe would be on the line. This is why we typically require funds to be in a
Stripe account prior to purchases taking place.

~~~
ryandrake
As a credit card customer it would be nice to be able to generate one or more
temporary cards (physical or not), which are authorized for one transaction
only, but are otherwise identical to my main card. That way I can use it with
a merchant I simply don’t trust to have their act together, then safely toss
it in the trash.

~~~
miketery
Been waiting for something like this for a while. Much nicer if you can keep a
ledger of these auth'd cards and revoke if need be.

~~~
VectorLock
I've wanted something like this for a long time as well. The ability to
generate and discard one-off card numbers. Much less worry about those card
numbers leaking, unauthorized transactions, etc.

~~~
arama471
Privacy.com does this

link: [https://privacy.com](https://privacy.com)

------
brentjanderson
Congrats to the teams at Stripe for getting this out. This opens up a lot of
potential for innovation with these kinds of cards. Well done!

Stripe and Twillio lower barriers to entry with products like this. This
eliminates a powerful moat that other companies have built. Starting a digital
bank or expense report software like Divvy are now much easier. What companies
will be at greater risk because this is now an API?

~~~
jotm
Not sure if you know, but Bank of America, Paypal and others have tried this a
long time ago (in Internet years). They all abandoned this idea, iirc because
of the upkeep costs (?) and massive amount of fraudulent use.

~~~
toyg
Fraud is what I keep thinking about. Hopefully Stripe put in place some robust
tracking, or it will get messy.

~~~
brentjanderson
I suspect the key fraud deterrent is that funds must be available in Stripe in
order for the card to accept the transaction. In other words, if I issue a
card via Stripe and you attempt to use it fraudulently, I'm on the hook for
the transaction either way.

------
aloukissas
A couple of very important questions, which are not addressed on the landing
page:

1\. Who is the back-end issuer of the cards?

2\. Are we talking credit, debit, or both?

3\. What are the associated fees (issuance, re-issuance, branded issuance,
charges)?

4\. Is there any interchange revenue-sharing and if so, in what percentage?

~~~
Jdam
On the landing page, you can see that it’s debit.

~~~
aloukissas
Really? It may be an A/B test with different copy, because I don't see
anything.

~~~
kosinus
I think they were referring to the little card animation on the side, that
shows a card with Visa debit at some point. (Note sure if that also answers
backend issuer. There's also one with Mastercard in the animation.)

~~~
aloukissas
Mostly, as a user, the main thing that I'm looking at is interchange revenue
sharing (the main thing that makes a difference). This can vary for personal
and business cards and can be a non-trivial revenue source. If this is not
competitive, having the well-known Stripe integration convenience doesn't go
that far. I'd rather suck it up and work with an old-school CC vendor if this
means the company gets a better interchange rev-share.

------
no1youknowz
So the question then begs. Is this the beginnings of a digital bank?

Will they start to do things like:

\- Virtual Accounts / Ledger support.

\- Micro Loans.

There doesn't seem to be a digital bank that does end to end payments in the
US, that businesses can plug into with an API and have everything taken care
of.

There is Railsbank[0], yet they are located in the UK and US support may be in
Q4 this year. But they aren't an acquirer.

This is a very interesting development for sure!

[0]: [https://www.railsbank.com/](https://www.railsbank.com/)

p.s if anyone does know of an end to end fintech service provider for the US.
Let me know. All of the ones that I have found, unfortunately are EU only.

~~~
pbreit
Have a look at:

[https://openplatformbbva.com](https://openplatformbbva.com)

[https://synapsefi.com](https://synapsefi.com)

[https://www.marqeta.com](https://www.marqeta.com)

~~~
no1youknowz
Thank you for posting the first link. I know BBVA are behind many companies
such as Simple, Azlo, Holvi; either as investing in them or buying them
outright.

But I hadn't come across that link when searching on google. I am highly
appreciative! I'll send them an email in the morning.

------
rawrmaan
I can't even imagine how much work went into this. Stripe does a great job of
tackling the toughest problems and making it looks easy!

~~~
rdiddly
I actually think they might just be proving how easy it really is... compared
to the longtime incumbents who do their best to make it look hard (or do it
the hard way), and charge appropriately. Which doesn't take anything away from
the accomplishment.

~~~
_eht
Considering how slow banks move on tech, I think this is exactly right.

------
bosky101
Will keep an eye out in the coming weeks for:

    
    
        Setting the balance or editing it (could find nothing on it, maybe it was by invite) 
        Are the funds reduced from your income? Guess there will be API's to move funds between acceptance and issuing
        Webhook on the settled amount of every swipe (for several MCC's this changes considerably)
        I see active/inactive which block the card, maybe a call to disable/enable transactions will help 
        Requesting Stripe to considering getting the CVV/CVC as a separate GET call for security reasons
        a lambda'esque authorization code editor with custom logic rather than setting mcc rules may open up more use cases
    

And Stripe - please ping me when you launch this in India or start issuing
with an international BIN :D For anyone looking for a service like this in
India, checkout

    
    
        https://platformdocs.bon.pe/
    

It also has an API to create "paylater" cards. In which case during the
authorization of every swipe - an auction takes place between lenders to
decide who gets to fund that transaction based on a custom credit score, mcc,
and interest rate bids for that mcc. Bon works with a bunch of gig economies
here already.

~Bosky

------
danielvf
Any word on pricing? fees? cashback?

------
mcculley
This looks really intriguing. I wish it provided some clues on pricing (e.g.,
order of magnitude numbers on what it will cost to issue a card, monthly fees
per card?). That would help one better determine what kinds of business models
could use it.

------
rb808
Are CC numbers always unique? Or can there be multiple people with the same
number but different expiry codes (or others).

I always wondered if we'd run out of cc numbers. 10^16 is a big number, but
take out the checksums and unused blocks I'd guess we're down to only a few
thousand per person.

~~~
dsnuh
Each issuer has 1 trillion possible account numbers.[0]

[0][https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/credit-card-
app...](https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/credit-card-
appearance-1268.php)

~~~
anonytrary
I don't think that refutes OP's point. 10^12 is not that much, actually. That
would mean that everyone in the world today gets only ~100 numbers (not even
including offspring situations).

~~~
dsnuh
This is _per issuer_ , so each issuer has a trillion card numbers at their
disposal. Plus, the population that is eligible for credit doesn't equal total
population of the planet.

~~~
anonytrary
I see, by issuer do you mean "Visa", "MasterCard", etc.? Because there are
only a handful of those.

> Plus, the population that is eligible for credit doesn't equal total
> population of the planet.

True, I'm talking about a hypothetical "maximal usage" future.

~~~
dsnuh
There may be only a handful that are well known, but that doesn't mean that
there aren't more possible issuer numbers available. The first six digits make
up the issuer identifier, so there are 10^6 possible issuers.

Sure, it's not ipv6 level address space (2^128), but ~10,000,000,000,000,000
possible card numbers seems like it should last many lifetimes, especially if
you consider that card numbers could be recycled/reassigned, and if we ever
approached the point where running out of numbers was within imagination, we
would come up with a new scheme that allowed for a few new digits. My guess is
the credit card itself as a concept will be long gone before the numbers are
all used up.

~~~
anonytrary
If the first 6 digits make up the issuer, since there are only 10 remaining
digits, wouldn't that mean there are only 10^10 numbers per issuer? Where's
the other factor of 100 coming from (IIRC, OP said there were 10^12)?

> My guess is the credit card itself as a concept will be long gone before the
> numbers are all used up.

I agree. Products like "privacy.com" hint that we could be approaching a "new
number per purchase" meta. Even in that edge-case, if one million issuers get
to have 10 billion numbers each, that would leave tens of concurrent purchases
per person per issuer for an issuer with a billion users. A monopoly-level
media site that lets you open a paid-subscription to multiple people could
easily end up needing tens of concurrent cards per user. It seems like issuer-
to-issuer number recycling would be required for sure.

~~~
dsnuh
You're right, I added an extra zero. It's one trillion numbers per issuer.

Credit card is 18 digits, which is where the 10^12 comes from.

------
mholt
Would these cards work with more vendors than Privacy.com cards? Many web
services, for example, reject Privacy cards because they show up as "prepaid"
cards.

~~~
lachyg
It depends on the type of card issued/use case, but prepaid cards issued
through Stripe Issuing would still have that same challenge :-( We agree it's
a pretty sub-optimal user experience.

(That said, given many of these businesses may be on Stripe, we should have
more ability to work with them to improve the experience for customers...)

------
_eht
Google (and likely others) tend to block these types of virtual cards, similar
to how they block Twilio generated phone numbers from being used in
registration.

How do you ensure the card numbers will be respected?

Last time I asked this in another thread I got one response that indicated it
may be to prevent card number inception, of sorts...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17524398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17524398)

~~~
champion15
I believe Visa and MasterCard merchant agreements prohibit retailers from
denying specific cards. That's why AMC theaters can't block MoviePass
customers from purchasing tickets, because they are regular MasterCard credit
cards.

------
anonytrary
I've had pretty bad experiences with Stripe in the past, which is why I
switched to Braintree. Stripe has abysmal support for square use-cases that
don't fit their circular criteria.

Nevertheless, this is one development that makes me interested in Stripe
again. I'm looking forward to using this at some point in the future when they
open this up out of friends-frist mode.

~~~
edwinwee
Hrm, I'm really sorry to hear about these bad experiences. Could you share
more with me? I'd like to look into them. edwin@stripe.com

------
AJRF
Does this make something like Monzo seem trivial?

Like it seems like everything Monzo has done as easy to replicate (not to do,
im sure a lot of time and effort went into the guys at Stripe making this).

~~~
ljm
It's not really the same. Monzo's a bank capitalising somewhat on UK Open
Banking legislation[1] and the fact that traditional banks are very slow to
move with the times. It's not a SaaS product, they're likely one of if not the
first movers in the market. There are competitors (Monese, Tide for business,
N26 is coming at some point soon). UK fintech is pretty vibrant.

You would hope that Monzo is easy to replicate well because that means you
have more modern banks to choose from.

[1] [https://www.openbanking.org.uk](https://www.openbanking.org.uk)

~~~
baby
Monzo's first competitor is Revolut.

~~~
servitor
I would say Starling is more comparable. Both are licensed banks with FSCS
protection.

------
hobofan
Cue a plethora of startups popping up where the main business model involves
harvesting the transaction data via such cards. Probably most interesting for
shopping sites since it gives you insight into all the transactions made with
competitors (only just realized that that's probably why Amazon issues credit
cards).

~~~
ryancab
Also why uber did their own credit card, gotta imagine. Using that data for
where people are going and where they are ordering from (UberEats) has got to
be extremely valuable.

------
Sytten
I wonder if this would be a good replacement for GPS for new digital banks. I
would love to say goodbye to their unstable service and SOAP API.

~~~
Fellshard
As someone who's been integrating with a major card provider's virtual card
SOAP API, this. This looks like magic in comparison, shaving off pounds of
SOAP bloat.

------
speeq
Would this work in conjunction with Stripe Connect? E.g. for a marketplace-
like service but instead of sending payouts, issue custom cards?

~~~
_eht
That would be a great use case for this.

~~~
briandear
Especially if it resulted in a lower Connect transaction fee when payouts are
issued on Card.

------
hartator
That’s awesome. I wonder how easy would it be to code an easy service that
generates a different card for every subscriptions. No more hassle to cancel
this gym membership!

~~~
morcutt
Look at [https://privacy.com/](https://privacy.com/)

~~~
helper
Can you use privacy.com without installing the chrome extension?

~~~
mnehring
Sign up for Privacy.com seems to be only in the app or with the extension, but
after you sign up, you can sign in just in the browser and view your virtual
cards. (I hope this comment will soon be outdated - a fix for that would be
nice.)

------
Animats
I've been on the site for five minutes and haven't found the pricing. Not a
good sign.

~~~
tills13
if you have to ask it's probably not for you

------
Artemis2
Does Stripe bypass card networks when processing these cards for Stripe
merchants? That would be very cool.

------
tluyben2
Excellent, but invite only and I couldn't change my country in the country
dropdown so not sure if I will ever get an invite...

Does anyone knows an _easily accessable_ version of this product for the UK
and/or EU? So far either it's not available in the EU or you have to jump
through a lot of hoops with the existing providers I tried to even make a
simply PoC. Not even for rollout but an entirely, no risk to them, PoC. I am
looking for a B2B solution; I am not a consumer looking for virtual cards; I
need this for my clients.

Anyone knows any API that will let me do a PoC so I can test it out in the
real world? I have clients looking for this kind of solution, but haven't been
able to find anything that I can even check if it works at all.

This looks perfect though.

------
kyledrake
I would love an app that would allow me to dynamically generate business
credit cards for use with paying stuff online. Whenever one of my 20+
recurring payments get compromised, I then have to spend half a day going
through all my recurring payments providers and re-issuing with a new card. I
would much rather have one card for each one.

There was a startup working on this but unfortunately they closed down before
they launched. I still think this is a really interesting idea and someone
should implement it. I suppose you could just use the Stripe API for most of
the heavy lifting. I would actually start this company, I think it's that good
of an idea, but unfortunately I'm little busy at the moment.

~~~
feistypharit
Check out privacy.com. they're debit cards technically, but most places accept
them as credit with no issue.

------
the8472
I wonder why this isn't standard service from every credit card provider,
ideally as an app.

It would make the CC numbers from database leaks a less valuable target since
users could easily compartmentalize for every transaction.

~~~
pbreit
It's a massive undertaking for very little benefit. And there's a large group
of card holders who hate when their number changes.

~~~
VectorLock
They hate it when they have to change their card number and have to update it
on a ton of places. If that ton of places have their own numbers, you don't
have to update them all when you have to kill one number.

------
cube2222
Congrats on the new product!

Do you have any timeline on when you'll start offering your services in
Poland? I'm always amazed at the quality of your offering, but always sad that
I can't use them.

------
stolsvik
What's in it for them? Where's the business model for Stripe?

I find it extremely annoying that companies - any company - just can't be
totally upfront about this.

"We earn money from this by you having to fund these cards using an account
you must have with us, where we get interests. Also by the merchants where the
card is used, which have to pay from 1,5% to 3,5% in processing fees" etc.

Shouldn't be too hard - I guess they already have this in some PowerPoint
laying around.

------
throwaway2016a
Having worked in the payment industry I'm not "too" impressed they did this
from a technical standpoint (I've seen small startups do similar) but to make
it easily available via Stripe's awesome APIs is pretty great.

I would love to see details on pricing. How much a card costs, how much a
virtual number costs, how if at all issuers can monetize (i.e. do I get a cut
of the transaction fees?), etc.

------
geekers
Some more insight into how cards are fulfilled would be nice, virtual I get
but how are we going to be able to customize card design (kind of don't want
an ugly card for my users), since there are many card types and will he card
support NFC? This seems very early and lots of stuff needs to be thought out,
for our use case we need details before evaluating this.

------
colinsidoti
Very cool.

Any chance Stripe lifts some restrictions on prohibited businesses soon?
Virtual cards can be particularly useful in travel, but that use case on
Stripe has long been considered prohibited: [https://stripe.com/us/prohibited-
businesses](https://stripe.com/us/prohibited-businesses)

Also, any chance for custom prints on the cards?

~~~
lachyg
Absolutely happy to talk about travel use cases -- we are supporting it today.
We also (only) support custom designs.

~~~
notoriousjpg
Wow interesting company being kept in the high risk businesses section. Travel
is lumped in with hate groups, wonder why

------
edpichler
Wow! This is so cool that I am a little sad for currently not having a problem
to solve with this yet! I really like Stripe.

------
dawhizkid
Is this what Marqeta does?

~~~
paloaltokid
Almost - Marqeta’s offering is more advanced and mature. I don’t doubt that
this is causing some waves there though. Stripe is now a very serious
competitor of theirs.

~~~
tluyben2
Marqeta is US only currently; they say end of the year maybe EU. They have not
been very helpful so far either; when talking with them, it feels like talking
to a huge, stodgy bank.

~~~
toadal
They are in the US, Canada and I know they are in Europe. Will launch in a few
months because we are working with them. They're awesome.

------
guipsp
A service like this has been avaliable in Portugal from "Multibanco" as
"MBNet" or "MBWay"

------
mtw
Is it just me or the card animation has rendering issues when scrolling? Using
latest MacBook Pro 15"

~~~
shadowfacts
I’m on an iPhone X, and when the animation is visible the scrolling
performance is awful, seems like ~10 FPS.

------
zaarn
I wonder if it would be feasible to use this as personal service, ie issue a
card for each online shop or service I use and generate myself the bills and
reports for that... Though I don't think it's meant to be ~~ab~~used for
personal gain...

------
ryanworl
How is the balance of the card established? Is it just paid from a connected
bank account similar to a chargeback after a payout has been already paid into
a bank account?

~~~
lachyg
(I work on Issuing.)

The cards draw from a Stripe balance, which can be funded from a connected
bank account (or ordinary Stripe charges).

~~~
praveenperera
If I use my normal VISA card at a retailer they pay an interchange fee right?

If I create a physical card through stripe, and I use that card at a retailer
does the retailer still pay a interchange fee? If so who does that go to? How
does that system work?

~~~
pbreit
Normal interchange would apply to the merchant but for debit cards it's pretty
small. Interchange accrues to the issuer which in this case appears to be
Stripe (and/or its issuing partner).

------
ikeboy
Are these credit or debit cards? Asking because I've previously had issues
with virtual debit cards where merchants "force posted" transactions through.

~~~
vishnugupta
Have only spent 10 minutes skimming through various docs.

Seems like it's upto the businesses to treat an issued card as debit or
credit. I can even see use cases for overdraft.

Below is a snippet from their doc[1]

> Any use of an issued card that results in funds entering or leaving your
> Stripe account

Here's what I've understood so far.

1\. Businesses create, maintain and own customer accounts. It's upto the
businesses to figure out how to get money from the customers. Could be
prefunded (i.e., debit card) or postpaid (i.e., credit card).

2\. Said business then creates cards and associates them with the above
customer accounts and issues them that card.

3\. Customers are now enabled to use those card wherever credit/debit cards
are accepted.

4\. Businesses need to maintain balance with Stripe. Stripe deducts from this
account upon successful authorisation.

5\. Now as I've mentioned in #1 it's upto the business to figure out a way to
charge the customer.

Money movement is happening in two steps.

1\. Business account -> Merchant (via stripe).

2\. Consumer -> Business (Stripe isn't involved here).

Whether #2 happens before or after determines if the card is a debit card or
credit card respectively.

So, what Stripe has done essentially is connect accounts holding money with
rest of the world. I.e., anyone can now become a bank, in a sense.

In my previous job my team worked with a similar third party provider to
launch a virtual card product[2]. But what Stripe has done is game changing.

[1]
[https://stripe.com/docs/issuing/transactions](https://stripe.com/docs/issuing/transactions)
[2] [https://www.freecharge.in/mobile/freecharge-
go](https://www.freecharge.in/mobile/freecharge-go)

Edit: Minor correction.

~~~
ikeboy
That doesn't answer the question of which network and what rules the
transaction is governed by.

~~~
vishnugupta
About the network they are quite clear right upfront.

> "Stripe Issuing is certified directly with all major card networks as an
> issuing processor, which ensures reliability and rapid feature releases"

As for the rules I guess the business needs needs to adhere to the rules of
whichever country it operates out of. Don't see Stripe helping there. They
have built the roads, it's upto the driver to procure valid license.

~~~
ikeboy
That literally gives zero information about whether it's processed as debit or
credit. There are very different sets of rules depending on which one it is.

~~~
lachyg
(I work on Issuing.)

The technology we've built is agnostic to debit or credit -- it really depends
on your use case. That said, force posts (or transactions cleared without an
underlying authorization) can happen on any card type.

For what it's worth, we have an API to initiate disputes (which you would be
able to on a transaction initiated without a valid authorization) which you
could use to recoup funds.

~~~
ikeboy
So who determines whether it's run as debit or credit? The business creating
the card at time of creation? The merchant?

~~~
lachyg
We do :-) But it's based on quite precise Visa / Mastercard rules.

~~~
ericpauley
Is this determined as issuance time or purchase time?

------
kiostech
This is pretty cool. But I would like to know more about the penalty interest
rate and the credit card bill payment (which the docs completely didn't
mention)

~~~
dustyburwell
As I understand it, the debits come from an existing stripe balance attached
to a bank account. You can’t take on a negative balance so there’s no interest
rate or bill to pay (outside of the fees and whatnot associated with using the
API, top ups, etc)

~~~
kiostech
I see the man. So technically, it is a debit card instead of a credit card.
Anyway, thanks for your reply.

~~~
dustyburwell
From the perspective of the business issuing the cards, basically. But, from
the perspective of the customers of _that_ business, it depends on how they
set up the rules.

~~~
kiostech
Haha, that mean I can lending loan to somebody now without any government
regulation lol....

------
sjclemmy
I've worked extensively in the card manufacture business. Does anyone know who
manufactures and fulfils the card orders?

------
vijayagrawal18
Similar to what privacy.com does for consumers

------
janeroe
Fedora 28, Firefox 61. The linked page is too webscale for my browser, the tab
crashes after a dozen seconds of scrolling.

------
dawhizkid
Very cool. I'm wondering if the future of banking is actually online credit
unions created using something like this.

------
krisgenre
On a side note, the card animation is interesting. I thought it would be some
GIF but the text is actually selectable!.

------
amluto
Will these cards work at ATMs? If so, I can imagine that they’d be quite
useful as a way to distribute petty cash.

------
faet
Will this be opened up for all stripe customers or will it remain invite only?
If so, is there a planned date?

~~~
lachyg
(I work on Issuing.) Our product philosophy is making things as widely
available as possible; we won’t be shy about letting the world know when we
do.

------
oldandlesswise
this is really cool and I have a couple of good ideas about how I could use
this. Question is - how much does it cost for the card? Minimum volumes ?

When a card is issued - do we get the card number back? e.g Could I use the
card number for something else like a loyalty card.

------
wbronitsky
Congrats team!

------
andrewkslv
Awesome! Now it's official. I worked on MVP with Stripe Issuing API. That was
a cool experience.

------
downandout
Love it, unfortunately it is currently by invitation only though. Anyone have
any information about what the qualifying criteria is?

~~~
lachyg
Glad to hear you like it! We’re looking for a range of customers who have
various use cases and experience levels with issuing before we’re ready to
make this available more broadly. (Sorry I don’t have much more in the way of
specifics to share here, we’ll do our best to get back to you quickly.)

------
alibert
Very off topic (sorry): does anyone have Steam VR launching when opening the
linked story in latest stable Firefox on Windows 10?!

It's annoying because it pops out multiples modals on my desktop (and
complaning my HMD is not connected) and my mouse cursor starts to shutter....

Latest Steam Stable with Steam VR beta module on Windows 10 x64 Pro 1803

Edit: formatting

Edit: found a way to disable: dom.vr.openvr.enabled in about:config (why does
it trigger openvr?)

------
lilcorey10
What gap in the market is Stripe filling? I'm not entirely sure what Stripe
does.

